# Initial Registration for Overseas Nurses >>>> Australia



## Florentina (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi everyone.
Since the Australian Nursing Council launch the scarry movie of 1st July 2010, starting date of a newly regulation in australian health system, all course providers of Initial Registration Module or Bridging Module seeking for registration as Registered Nurse Division 1, has been dissapeared for a while.
If anyone know some news, about new providers, about long distance modules, about starting/ending dates please post it here !
Thanks.

P.S.: This thread is for Registered Nurses from Non English Speaking Country, who are willing to pass Competence Assesment Modules prior first registration to any of Australian Nursing Boards.


----------



## alex.thomas (Jul 5, 2010)

*Initial Registration for Overseas Nurses*

Yeah, it's a real drag when they change websites. 

I came across this organisation offering the Initial Regstration for Overseas Nurses Program in Melbourne.

Australian Centre of Further Education (ACFE iron program)

I understand they still have places available for September intake 2010.
My friend has applied with them and should hear back this week.







Florentina said:


> Hi everyone.
> Since the Australian Nursing Council launch the scarry movie of 1st July 2010, starting date of a newly regulation in australian health system, all course providers of Initial Registration Module or Bridging Module seeking for registration as Registered Nurse Division 1, has been dissapeared for a while.
> If anyone know some news, about new providers, about long distance modules, about starting/ending dates please post it here !
> Thanks.
> ...


----------

